# My .44 Special testing..



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

These are some of my latest results of my experiments loading the newest .44 Special:

240gr JHP -13.5 grs SR-4759









240gr JHP-14.0 SR-4759










240gr Cast SWC-5.5 grs Winchester 231










240gr JHP-5.5grs Winchester 231









These are offhand groups, indoor range, fifty feet. Ruger Blackhawk .44 Special, 4 3/4" barrel, Three screw .357 Magnum converted to .44 Special.

Bob Wright


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

Try 6.0grs of W231 with a 240gr cast SWC. This is my standard .44 Special load. Its very accurate and clocks right at 800fps out of my 6 1/2" S&W 24-3.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I started out with 6.0grs of 231 and 240gr SWC, then cut to 5.5grs for these results. 

I have a load of 6.0grs Winchester 231 with the 240gr. Remington SJHP that I am going to try Saturday morning.

Bob Wright


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

That's why we handload. Let's you find the load that works best in your particular gun.:mrgreen:


----------

